# Woodhall Spa 23rd August Friday



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone fancy a game at Woodhall Spa on Friday 23rd August, tee off 2.20 on the fabulous Hotchkin course?

We bought a round for four at the H4H day last year, but unfortunately have had two drop outs. The cost of a round on the Hotchkin in summer is normally Â£73, but just Â£45 will secure a round.

So looking for two players on a first come first served basis.

Rich


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes please Richard :thup:


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Rich, I'd be well up for this please. I did some greenkeeper training there a few years ago so know where all the bunkers are as I used to rake them.


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yes please Richard :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man Robin you are in. Will be good to see the H4H's defending champions form at first hand. I can see a few charity side bets on the cards !!


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			Hi Rich, I'd be well up for this please. I did some greenkeeper training there a few years ago so know where all the bunkers are as I used to rake them.
		
Click to expand...

 You are definitely in with your local knowledge! I am aiming to get to the Club for about 1 ish, (four hour drive so can't be too accurate), for a bite to eat and a beer.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 7, 2013)

Played both the Hotchkin and the Bracken two weeks ago - both were in fantastic condition. Now that they've also had some rain on them they should be even better; enjoy.

Stayed in the newly refurbished 'The Inn' which was very, very nice and well worth a visit for a drink or a bite to eat. If you're staying over I can also recommend it, particularly the 617 bar which we had virtually to ourselves watching Sky Sports. I don't recommend consuming all 6 cocktails on the menu  though, particularly after 8 pints of lager! If they've now got 'The Bomber' on the menu (the cocktail Blundell and I created!) please let me know, particularly what is actually in it as we have no idea!!!


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 7, 2013)

richart said:



			You are definitely in with your local knowledge! I am aiming to get to the Club for about 1 ish, (four hour drive so can't be too accurate), for a bite to eat and a beer.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, do you want me to send the money or just give it to you on the day?


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			Sounds good, do you want me to send the money or just give it to you on the day?
		
Click to expand...

 On the day will be fine.


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2013)

richart said:



			You are definitely in with your local knowledge! I am aiming to get to the Club for about 1 ish, (four hour drive so can't be too accurate), for a bite to eat and a beer.
		
Click to expand...

I'll do the same, about 1-ish, light lunch and a swill to get the 2hr journey out of the system. 

I'll have to spray a couple about to keep my odds high for West Hill although I might draw you in a team at Cooden yet, unless the playing groups are rigged


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 8, 2013)

richart said:



			On the day will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Ok great, see you there about 1ish then.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 8, 2013)

Guys if you want to get here any earlier, I will meet you and take you round the short par 3 course, Its in good nick at the minute and its a good laugh before you go out on the Hotchkin. Are any off you staying over if you are wanting a game on the bracken I can arrange that for you playing with me for Â£20 each.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 8, 2013)

PieMan said:



			If they've now got 'The Bomber' on the menu (the cocktail Blundell and I created!) please let me know, particularly what is actually in it as we have no idea!!!
		
Click to expand...

Pint of guinness topped with mashed potato.... and a ProV1 for garnish


----------



## PieMan (Aug 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Pint of guinness topped with mashed potato.... and a ProV1 for garnish 

Click to expand...

The only 'ingredient' I can remember is Jameson's so seeing as that goes nicely with Guinness, you could be right!!


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Guys if you want to get here any earlier, I will meet you and take you round the short par 3 course, Its in good nick at the minute and its a good laugh before you go out on the Hotchkin. Are any off you staying over if you are wanting a game on the bracken I can arrange that for you playing with me for Â£20 each.
		
Click to expand...

 Very kind offer L Q but speaking for myself and my mate, we will have a long drive in the morning, and can't see us getting there much before 1.00 pm. We are going with the wives and they have made plans for us on the Saturday. Think it might be  trip to Skeggy.


You are very welcome to join us for lunch on the Friday. Also any recommendations for places to see/go would be appreciated. Must admit apart from Lincoln there does not seem to be much  around Woodhall.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Very kind offer L Q but speaking for myself and my mate, we will have a long drive in the morning, and can't see us getting there much before 1.00 pm. We are going with the wives and they have made plans for us on the Saturday. Think it might be  trip to Skeggy.


You are very welcome to join us for lunch on the Friday. Also any recommendations for places to see/go would be appreciated. Must admit apart from Lincoln there does not seem to be much  around Woodhall.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you staying for the night? Also there is a fair bit around but just depends on your interests. Skegvegas is OK but not my cup of tea.


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

Staying in Woodhall. Have been to Lincoln before, so looking for somewhere scenic, historic, decent pub etc. Skeggy would be more to re-live our youth !!!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Skeggy would be more to re-live our youth !!!!
		
Click to expand...

So your going to Butlins in a caravan, always guaranteed to be wet & windy


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Staying in Woodhall. Have been to Lincoln before, so looking for somewhere scenic, historic, decent pub etc. Skeggy would be more to re-live our youth !!!!
		
Click to expand...

 BBMF at Coningsby is supposed to be quite good. The tours last about an hour or two. Tattershall Castle is next door. Woodhall has some nice places to eat. Village limits has good reviews from everyone I know. Horncastle is busy for Antique shops.


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 8, 2013)

BBMF - Battle of Britain Memorial Flight in case you were wondering ;-)


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry guys, there's a good chance I won't be able to make it and I don't want to drop out the day before so I'll withdraw now please. I'm sure you won't have a problem drafting someone else in Rich.


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			Sorry guys, there's a good chance I won't be able to make it and I don't want to drop out the day before so I'll withdraw now please. I'm sure you won't have a problem drafting someone else in Rich.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know.

Now have a spare space. Anyone like to make up a fourball ? Just Â£45 for a round on the Hotchkin.


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2013)

No takers ? 

Chance to play with the forum legend that is Fish. Current Help For Heroes champion. One of the best heathland courses in Britain. Must be someone that fancies sneaking off work for a game on a Friday afternoon


----------



## Region3 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll step in please if you'll have me


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I'll step in please if you'll have me 

Click to expand...

 Of course Gary, you are very welcome. Will be good to meet up again. Aiming to get to Woodhall Spa around 1.00 ish for a light lunch.


----------



## Fish (Aug 19, 2013)

Just home from Cooden and I've got to pull out of this   Doctors appointment made tomorrow already where I know I will be on anti inflammatory tablets and no golf for a few weeks as I can hardly walk.  Took me ages to get out of the car after the 3hr drive


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just home from Cooden and I've got to pull out of this   Doctors appointment made tomorrow already where I know I will be on anti inflammatory tablets and no golf for a few weeks as I can hardly walk.  Took me ages to get out of the car after the 3hr drive 

Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that Robin. Was looking forward to taking the money off you.


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2013)

Forecast looks good for tomorrow Gary. We will be able to tell the forumers that played in the Meet last year, what the course really looks like.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2013)

Did you manage to replace my spot, hope its not wasted.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 22, 2013)

richart said:



			Forecast looks good for tomorrow Gary. We will be able to tell the forumers that played in the Meet last year, what the course really looks like.

Click to expand...

I played there later last year as well with hobbit and MadAdey. Still had waterproofs on for most of the round. It'll be nice to play it in a shirt!

Fish, yes. My mate Andy is coming too.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Very different conditions. A bit muggy but I'm not going to complain considering the alternative. 

Thanks for the game Richard, yourself and Jeremy were great company.

Some good golf and some not so good, but a good day. I like the place more each time I play it.

Also good to meet LincolnQuaker. Hopefully we'll get a round on day.


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2013)

Who took the money


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Who took the money 

Click to expand...

Just a friendly game, but Gary and his mate Andy stuffed us. Gary played well apart from a couple of bunker problems early in the round. His mate did make the fatal comment that he hadn't been in a bunker after nine holes. Think he was in at least one a hole thereafter. Jeremy my mate was in loads, and he did mention he was knackered. Not from carrying or playing the course, but the amount of raking he had to do. I wasn't playing well enough to find the bunkers, only the knee high heather.

One of the toughest courses I have played even in perfect weather conditions.

Gary's comment that was his trolley in my way, when he parked it fifty yards left of the hole was cruel but fair. Always thought he was more of a gentleman than that.

Thanks for the game lads, and good to meet Lincoln Quaker. Very nice man that bought us all a drink.:thup:


----------

